# Truck Input



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Do you plan to take this truck into California?
If so, I would not consider buying any truck older than the one you listed.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

U call that medium duty? lol

How much are you planning on carrying at a time? How many hives are you running?


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> U call that medium duty? lol
> 
> How much are you planning on carrying at a time? How many hives are you running?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

168 hives is all that it will be able to carry if its stacked 3 pallets high. What is the gvw on it?


----------



## BobsBees (Jul 21, 2011)

As for medium duty, just going by the Drop Down.








Here is the ad:
http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/trucks/for-sale/7695129/2012-freightliner-business-class-m2-106


----------



## becsbeehive (Oct 29, 2016)

wow you must have a lot of product!


----------



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

I've been looking at the same type of truck. (I won't be heading to California). Those are pretty much the same spec. but definitely need a tuck under lift gate. I personally wouldn't pick anything up with over 200k miles. I know it's tough finding one, my best finds are on average 500 miles away.


----------



## BobsBees (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay all, turn the tide and you recommend 250-500 operation, capable of pulling a forklift on a trailer and with a 18' to 20' bed.

Yeah all the Ford 12' to 14' are very popular, for the same amount of money I could get something with a little longer bed.

I do like an Isuzu NPR (pic attached), but the good ones get snapped up quick. So I'd have to be ready to jump when it hits the market. Commercial Truck Trader and Truck Paper, 50% are sold, but sit on the sites a months after they are long gone.


----------



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it air ride. I would pass if the gvw is only 26k. I have a similar truck that is 33k gvw. It has a 20' bed. I can carry 280 singles on it going 7 rows long. If the hives are heavy and I am going interstate, I can only do 6 rows. I think the 26k gvw is too limiting. I also run a ford 450 and 350.


----------



## BobsBees (Jul 21, 2011)

2009 FREIGHTLINER BUSINESS CLASS M2 106 For GVW 33,000, Air Ride @ $23,900. 

What do you think dtp?









Ad:http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2009-Freightliner-Business-Class-M2-106--118180168


----------



## BobsBees (Jul 21, 2011)

2008 FREIGHTLINER BUSINESS CLASS M2 106 FLATBED For GVW 33,000, Leaf Ride @ $22,995. 

What do you think dtp?









Ad: http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2008-Freightliner-Business-Class-M2-106--118118941


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

If you need a truck, just get one. The problem with trucks is genrerally speaking each different size has pros and cons. I would say that in general I find it advantageous to have a bigger truck than is really necessary. I would prefer to have a medium duty truck with a 20-22 foot deck as opposed to a 1 ton truck with a 12 foot deck. In the spring when you are feeding bees, the tank and pump take up most of the 12 foot deck and you have little room for anything else. That is why I prefer the larger trucks. If you only have a budget for 1 truck then generally speaking I would say go for the larger truck. With the larger deck you can pack on more hives than you can with a one ton truck when it is time to move hives. You can pack the feed tank and pump, patties and still have room for other equipment with a larger truck. This extra room will save a return trip or allow you to do more work in a beeyard because you brought more equipment in that yard.

Larger trucks are harder to navigate in tighter areas, and that can be a big problem in some instances. 

I am sure that either one of those trucks would serve you well. Air ride or leaf suspension will not make you rich or poor, or make you a good beekeeper or poor beekeeper. Changing queens, feeding bees, controlling diseases do that. A bit of luck sure helps when it comes to the size of your crop. These are the items I focus my energy on. If I need a truck, I just get one, have it looked over by my mechanic. If he gives me the green light then I go for it and worry more about the beekeeping side of things. 

You can spend a whole bunch of time and energy over analysing a purchase. I would say if the price is fair/reasonnable and you do not have to do a lot of modifications to a truck then just go for it. This would mean that it has tools boxes and a hitch to pull the trailer.

Jean-Marc


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

If you need a truck, just get one. The problem with trucks is genrerally speaking each different size has pros and cons. I would say that in general I find it advantageous to have a bigger truck than is really necessary. I would prefer to have a medium duty truck with a 20-22 foot deck as opposed to a 1 ton truck with a 12 foot deck. In the spring when you are feeding bees, the tank and pump take up most of the 12 foot deck and you have little room for anything else. That is why I prefer the larger trucks. If you only have a budget for 1 truck then generally speaking I would say go for the larger truck. With the larger deck you can pack on more hives than you can with a one ton truck when it is time to move hives. You can pack the feed tank and pump, patties and still have room for other equipment with a larger truck. This extra room will save a return trip or allow you to do more work in a beeyard because you brought more equipment in that yard.

Larger trucks are harder to navigate in tighter areas, and that can be a big problem in some instances. 

I am sure that either one of those trucks would serve you well. Air ride or leaf suspension will not make you rich or poor, or make you a good beekeeper or poor beekeeper. Changing queens, feeding bees, controlling diseases do that. A bit of luck sure helps when it comes to the size of your crop. These are the items I focus my energy on. If I need a truck, I just get one, have it looked over by my mechanic. If he gives me the green light then I go for it and worry more about the beekeeping side of things. 

You can spend a whole bunch of time and energy over analysing a purchase. I would say if the price is fair/reasonnable and you do not have to do a lot of modifications to a truck then just go for it. This would mean that it has tools boxes and a hitch to pull the trailer.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BobsBees (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Yep, agree get a larger truck than you think you need. As I stated, Fords 12'-14' bed are popular, but for the same money you can get a lot more truck.
2. I picked up on Air Ride, Cummins Engine and Allison Transmission from other posts / treads from past discussions.
3. The 20' bed was for maneuverability in FL. But it looks like 24' bed is a standard issued package.
4. But I've driven enough truck miles to know when to stay on hard pack and not get stuck.
5. I am 56 years old, this would be a one and only truck buy. Get it the first time is my thought.

Picture of me over 30 years ago when I worked for Horace Bell and I would drive this rig into places you wouldn't walk into and did fine. Plus many other trucks for other purposes.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Last year I went with a 4x4 Ram 4500 and a 15 foot flatbed. I agree you get more truck with the medium duty trucks. But can you get a medium duty in and out of your yards pulling a loader? I am only going to be a one truck operation too. My consideration for more capacity is a flatbed trailer pulled by a 3/4 ton pickup or renting a medium duty flatbed truck in times of need.


----------



## Maybee Apiaries (Jun 23, 2016)

Are the Freighliners etc 4x4? To me that would be the biggest disadvantage vs a ram 5500 or ford 550. I've always through these trucks with a 14-18 foot bed are the best all around most versatile.


----------



## BobsBees (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, no 4x4's. They can be had though.


----------

